# fragrance



## CountryKT (Dec 20, 2014)

Can I use a "eau de toilette" for my fragrance in my melt and pour? I have a bottle that I love and would love to be able to use it instead of my other oils.


----------



## Seawolfe (Dec 20, 2014)

Since M & P allows you to make as little as one bar at a time, give it a try and see what happens? Just don't go crazy with the amount of scent in case its an irritant, which it shouldn't be because you leave it on your skin...  Oh and mix it in as cool as possible I should think. Heat isn't good for perfumes.


----------



## lisamaliga (Dec 26, 2014)

No, you can only use fragrance oils or essential oils. 
Here's a very helpful link: http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## Aline (Dec 26, 2014)

Really the question is "can I add alcohol" to M & P. Eau de Toilette is a diluted perfume so there would be a high percentage of alcohol in it...


----------

